# Elbow Pads for sparring



## rudai123

Does anyone use elbow pads for sparring? If so what kind do you use?


----------



## JowGaWolf

From a kung fu perspective: Not me. Elbows are dangerous even with pads.  To me it's like putting pads on a baseball bat and thinking that it'll make it less painful to be hit by the bat.


----------



## Danny T

We don't use elbows when sparring; in any of our sparring. A lot of drilling, focus mitt, work and bag work for elbows but not in sparring.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Danny T said:


> We don't use elbows when sparring; in any of our sparring. A lot of drilling, focus mitt, work and bag work for elbows but not in sparring.


 You don't use elbows or don't use elbow pads?


----------



## Danny T

We don't use elbow strikes when sparring.


----------



## Touch Of Death

rudai123 said:


> Does anyone use elbow pads for sparring? If so what kind do you use?


We keep them right next to the blindfolds.


----------



## rudai123

Thanks for everyone's reply. I understand elbow are problematic, but still feel you should practice in a real combat situation. I'll keep looking for elbow pads.


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis

rudai123 said:


> Does anyone use elbow pads for sparring? If so what kind do you use?


A while back, I brought a pair of lacrosse elbow/forearm protectors.  They protect pretty well but are a little stiff. So they make certain movements awkward.  Maybe I need to break them in more.


----------



## Danny T

The only thing elbow pads do is help prevent cuts. 
Damage to the orbital lobe, nose, or concussion is very strong possibility even with elbow pads.


----------



## marques

rudai123 said:


> Does anyone use elbow pads for sparring? If so what kind do you use?


I use "Blitz elbow pads" kind. And I have "Venum elbow pads" yet to try.

But as stated before, they don't prevent very much (specially when they move out of the place!). The advantage is I can touch (slowly) the opponent. So I know I have the right distance and the opponent could not defend (see?) even a slow elbow.

The difference is without pads, the opponent may have no idea he is being 'killed' by elbows (because of no elbow contact, for safety) and the fight (I mean, sparring) dynamics becomes quite strange...


----------



## Amattyc

They might stop some friction burn on tough leather bags 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

